# Memory Locations - Fallout New Vegas



## kelseymckenna (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey guys! I just thought that I would present an idea for memory locations. I currently use locations that exist in real life. This is fine and it allows me to memorise a good number of cubes, however, most of the locations are in my school or home. They aren't particularly interesting locations; this makes them less effective during recall. I'm going to try using locations from 'Fallout New Vegas'. There are so many interesting places in this game and I think this provides the solver with more memory locations. The order in which you complete quests can define the order of the memory locations. 

There may be games that would be more appropriate than 'Fallout New Vegas', but I am very familiar with the map of the game so I have chosen it. 

If you use a system like this, please say so! It would be interesting to see what people have created. 

Kelsey.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah, I use maps from BattleFront (Star Wars ftw) and also locations in Runescape. I have so many real life locations though, I only really need to use those if I want to do a multi or a big cube blind. Honestly, with all my real life loci I could fit ~40-50 3x3s if really wanted to do so. I also memorize numbers and cards though, so once I get better at numbers and if I try to do hour long sessions with multiple decks of cards, I might just go onto a "fake" place.
In otherwords, I mostly use them as back up locations, but I do use them sometimes.


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 29, 2012)

I think it is quite common. Some of my best bigcube/multi attempts have been on virtual maps. I think it's best to use them for multi since big cubes don't really have *that* much information and therefore don't need as vivid journeys.


----------



## Petro Leum (Sep 29, 2012)

Counterstrike/ Runescape maps came up as well. virtual places seem to be a good way to use journeys/roman rooms.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Runescape





Petro Leum said:


> Runescape



Levels?


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm a noob.
On my main account: 


Spoiler



attack: 46
Strength: 47
def: 45
Archery: 50
prayer: 32
Magic: 42
runecrafting: 46
dungeoneering (lol): 6
HP (NOT "constitution" ): 49
crafting: 41
mining: 45
smithing: 41
fishing: 52
cooking: 53
firemaking: 73
woodcutting: 52


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 29, 2012)

I got to level 6x but then when I bought a membership i ironically got bored. We can a cuber meet in runescape though...


----------



## CHJ (Sep 29, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I got to level 6x but then when I bought a membership i ironically got bored. We can a cuber meet in runescape though...



Who doesn't get bored after a while? And i unfortunately ditched mine a year ago.
I think im gonna use the idea of tamriel for multi now (oblivion and skyrim)


----------



## Hunter (Sep 29, 2012)

That would be fun.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 30, 2012)

A meet up would be awesome  
I quit about a year ago as well. I think that cubing is the only hobby that I've really stuck with for a LONG time. I mean, I'll start a new hobby (yo-yo, card memorization, drawing, animating, card throwing, etc) and I'll stick with it for a while but I slowly just fade out of it.


----------



## Petro Leum (Sep 30, 2012)

every skill 70+, combat 137 and 90% of the quests. I am not convinced of the Way rs is going though, and im not lookign forward to the updates within the next year, so who knows if i will still be playing by then...


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 1, 2012)

yeah, the updates are gross 
I starting playing well before even the GE came out. Or the security dungeon place. Or runecrafting. Or "dungeoneering" (It's lame ). Or the Explorer's Ring. Or-- well, you get the point


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 1, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> yeah, the updates are gross
> I starting playing well before even the GE came out. Or the security dungeon place. Or runecrafting. Or "dungeoneering" (It's lame ). Or the Explorer's Ring. Or-- well, you get the point



www.2006scape.com

epic remake... i hope it willl be played by many, else it will fail.

PS I like dungeoneering though


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 1, 2012)

Dungeoneering was a bit over the top I think... It seemed totally random when they added it
I still have fond memories of when player killing was still allowed.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 1, 2012)

I accidentally a cube without locations


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Oct 1, 2012)

If anyone has watched (or done) speedrunning, routes are plenty long enough and can be great source of memory locations. For example, you could use each collectable if a game has enough, or checkpoints along the way.


----------



## pdilla (Oct 1, 2012)

I actually use COD4 maps.


----------

